# State Park Pig



## jfm0714 (Jul 2, 2012)

Waded Galveston Island state park Saturday morning, and caught this pig. Gulp mantis shrimp in Pearl/chartreuse under a popping cork seemed to be the ticket for me.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes sir!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice fish. Welcome and good first post.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome to 2Cool! I can't read the numbers on that ruler but unless you have size 6 sandals that's darn good speck! Congrats Sir!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Nice fish. Looks like 25"? Bet that was a good fight....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Is that chunk out of its back? Seems I have seen a bunch of fish lately with chunks of meat missing from close calls from tops. Tough fish! Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Is that chunk out of its back? Seems I have seen a bunch of fish lately with chunks of meat missing from close calls from tops. Tough fish! Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


looks like the stringer


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Is that chunk out of its back? Seems I have seen a bunch of fish lately with chunks of meat missing from close calls from tops. Tough fish! Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It's the rope.

Welcome to 2COOL OP.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome catch!!


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Welcome to 2Cool JFM and nice spec indeed!


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Good fish , thanks for sharing !


----------

